# Waterstick Paddles : Warning



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Glad you're alright. I broke my Waterstick Zen a couple weeks ago between the right handle and blade. Managed to C-1 (or is that KC-1?) after rolling twice and then swam in an eddy at the bottom of the rapid after flipping for the third time.

Doug


----------



## DamonB (Apr 19, 2005)

I have one. It filled with water the first year but I got it fixed before they quit selling their own paddles. Now they just make the stuff for AT. Some of those new AT shafts look pretty familiar.

http://www.waterstick.com/


D
out


----------



## ZLSeth (Aug 17, 2004)

*solid shaft paddles won't do that*

Glad you're OK!

Now that you're in the market for a new paddle, check out Woody. They have a solid wood-laminate shaft. A hollow shaft paddle can "wrap" as a result of impact. To quote the Woody website: "Compression of the sidewall of a hollow shaft sends the force inward allowing the opposite side to wrap over itself, buckling under the pressure, causing it to snap."

Http://www.woodycustompaddles.com


----------

